# Help with Virgin Stud



## Jim K (Dec 26, 2016)

Hey All,

I am attempting a first breeding with my 3.5 year old German Shepherd male. The dam is 5 years old and has whelped several litters previously, she is not my dog. Both dogs have been hip checked OFA, my male also has been DM checked and is clear. The female is on day 11, still showing some bleeding however it is beginning to turn pink. She is still showing no signs of interest in my male, the only interest he has shown is the constant trailing and trying to sniff her. I have had her at my place for 3 days, really no change in any behavior over this time. He has made no attempts to mount her, which is concerning to me since most virgin studs I have seen are trying to mount well before the bitch is in standing heat. I really don't want to miss her viable time due to my studs inexperience however I don't want to try and push things before they are ready. Previously I've always just waited for the bitch to allow things to happen, never had to worry about whether or not the stud was going to get the job done. 

Anyone have any insight?

Thanks!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Progesterone testing will be the only way to know for sure if she is close to or has ovulated. Otherwise you have to wait for the boy to figure it out. If you had an experienced male around you might be able to use him to tell you when the time is right (just don't allow him to breed her). She may still be early and not ready for breeding.


----------



## Jim K (Dec 26, 2016)

Thanks for the reply. As of this evening, she is flagging him, rearing towards him and attempting to mount him. The male tail wags, sniffs and licks but still makes no attempts to mount. She is getting pushy to the point of annoying him and he ends up barking at her to get her to stop. He'll throw his neck over her back like he's about to mount but just can't seem to figure it out. I'm really not sure what to do at this point as I have never had this issue in the past... My male usually goes to town on his sleeping pillow several times a night, so i KNOW he can do it, he just doesn't seem interested with an actual female...


----------

